# Paragon yoke to rocker dropouts?



## groomer (Sep 14, 2005)

So I started working on my second frame. Going to be a 29er/27.5+ with slackish head angle (for me) of 68* and ~420 to 434 chainstays. I'm using both the Paragon yoke for 3" tires and rocker rear dropouts. Connecting the 7/8" tubing to the rocker dropouts seems interesting. I was thinking about adding a 1" tube section to make the fit up a little easier and/or possible for me. I could cap the 1" tube as well. What do you think?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

You can just weld a hood to the dropout if you want (ie, get rid of 2/3 of the tube and flip it the other way). Does that make sense? Rody/Groovy has a blog post about making dropouts that way somewhere that you can probably find if you want a step by step.

There are 7/8 round tapering chainstays that exist, too. 

-Walt


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

BTW, I think you should cut your own yoke again!



-Walt


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

What length stays are you putting on that thing? i'm in the process of drawing a similar frame and it's tough to fit that 3" tire in there...


----------



## groomer (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Walt, I'll take a look at hood idea, I need to check the clearance with the rocker extended. I managed to bend the 7/8" tubing to about 10*, any more than that and it starts to wrinkle. Yeah, I could make my own yoke but the Paragon part is pretty bomber. It kind of reminds me of an SRAM XX cassette, super expensive but once it's in your hands it's like a piece of art!
Here's a picture with the chainstays in the short (420mm) position with a Scraper/Bridger combo. The sketch is a XX1 non-boost crankset, looks like I'm buying a boost chainring!


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, exactly! i'm having the same issues in there, I've gone to the boost crank style, but wasn't using the paragon Yoke. I think with the boost you might make it fit! What's the OD of the reference tire solid you have in there? I've been debating about how much "excess" to add for tire variance...

What're you using for a tube bender?


----------



## briderdt (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's a pic of some 7/8" chainstays into some Breezer style dropouts that I did for a road bike. Note the heavily crimped end (crimp was made in a full-length tube and then cut) going into the narrower hood. Might be a possibility for you.
https://www.facebook.com/mjolnir.cy...9032010774843/959031990774845/?type=3&theater


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

__
https://flic.kr/p/6745435935

Click through the next 6 pics.


----------



## groomer (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice! Thanks for all the ideas, back to SolidWorks to figure out which method will work best. Everything seems easy in CAD... then I start building.


----------



## groomer (Sep 14, 2005)

MannaDesign- The tire in the model is 29.13 dia. by 3.15 at the widest point. I measured my Bridger tire at home, it's on a 35mm internal width rim, and it's 28.63 x 2.95. There is plenty of clearance on the yoke though.


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

This was how I've done it, not too much work even though it may seem like it. The yoke is so cool but it is so expensive and so much work to just use and fixture I went back to dimpled chainstays for 3" tires. But you're right it's awesome when it's done!


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Two other options:

I don't think anyone makes a steel bullet for a 7/8" tube, but you could make something similar to this yourself.

Or you could use a tapered 7/8" chainstay. I know henry james sells a couple. Nova might, too.

Though I will say the method Joel/Meriwether posted does look slick.


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Have you updated your model to see if the Boost spec crank gives you the clearance you're looking for? Using the Paragon Yoke, i can't seem to get 420mm stays to fit with a 3" tire, keeping 5-6mm of tire clearance and chainring clearance, it doesn't seem to neck down enough... (I'm assuming a 32T front ring). 

I've been able to fit a custom yoke piece in there, but I'm not sure if I'll have the ability to machine it.... so not sure it's the best solution yet.


----------



## groomer (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is a picture of the chainring clearance. It's a 30 tooth SRAM Boost (3mm offset I think) ring. The clearance to the yoke is about 4mm. Chainstays end up about 422mm. I think a 32 would fit, but not sure. Hope this helps.


----------



## groomer (Sep 14, 2005)

*Got it finished up!*

Frame turned out pretty good. Rides great. Really liking the 27.5+. RS-1 is nice. Liked it so much I sold my Jet9 after a few rides. Think I'm going to start a tandem next.


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice! looks awesome, good work!


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Sah-weet! Turned out really clean looking with the yoke and the mono-stay.

What's that upside down fork that's not an RS-1?


----------



## groomer (Sep 14, 2005)

The other fork is a Maverick SC32. It's my bikepacking fork. I made some clamps that bolt on to the stationary uppers so I can hold 4 more water bottles or anything cages. The Maverick fork has a 39.7mm offset so the handles a little funky. (RS-1 is 51mm)


----------

